# Custom Tank



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I would like to have a custom tank made, long and low, and am thinking of the following dimensions:

36" long x 12" wide x 12" high - or - 36" long x 14" wide x 12" high

Which would work out to be approximately 22.5 gallons. I would like to create a "field-like" effect with either hairgrass or HC and rocks w/moss as the focal point. The tank will be situated in our foyer which gets a little morning sun if we leave the blinds open however, I would like to get a Hagen Glo lamp like the one we have on the Osaka.

Unlike our previous tanks, this one is going to be a slow, unhurried process!!

Your opinions and input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

If you are asking about someone who can custom make it, I've read that

http://www.fins-gills-scales.com/intro.htm

Has them for pretty cheap and they use the same glass as NAFB.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

I think a 20g long is 30" x 12" x 12". I know BA sells standard sized aquariums almost at cost. I got one for about $30 I think.

For custom tanks, ask around LFS to see if they do custom tanks.

I asked aquapets (the one on Kennedy near Steeles) for a price quote on a 48" x 12" x 12" and they said about $50. They get their tanks from some other aquarium manufacturer.

Generally, they said the taller the tank is, the more expensive it will be. It has to do with increasing pressure in taller tanks I think. They will probably add a middle brace to be on the safe side, to keep the tank from potentially bowing.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Some of the reasons why I want a custom tank are; 

a) Size - this tank is to sit on an existing desk of which the surface area is 40" x 14" but I'll also need to fit a 36" Hagen Glo fixture on the tank as the next size up is over 40". A 36" long will give me 2" on either side of the tank, I think 30 might be too small?

b) This tank won't have the black trim - just glass and silicone. I haven't seen very many affordable tanks without black trim.

c) I can have it made for $1.50/gallon x 23g = $34.50 (approximately), very affordable!

I think I'm going to stick with Fluval canister for filtration, we're very happy with the units we have in our other tanks. They're well made and very quiet.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Sounds good!

Keep us posted w/ pictures!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

*New Tank...*

Well, I went to Doug and gave him the dimensions I wanted, 30 x 14 x 14. It just so happened that he had a clean (no black trim) 30 x 19 x 20 for the same price! Sold!

So, I didn't want anything that deep however, the NEW plan is to only fill it to 14"...

Any thoughts or alternative ideas?


----------

